# One-Line Panel Load



## 1.21gigawatts (Jun 22, 2013)

Those amperages are the calculated load for each phase. It looks as if B phase exceeds the ocpd and panelboard rating, and the loads must be adjusted to have a better balance on each phase. Its often hidden in a spec. That the electrician must ensure this is done.


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I obviously knew those were the calculated amp loads for each phase and was well aware of B phase listed as exceeding the 200A main.... just surprised that the engineer did this! I've never seen a panel schedule done like this before and it left me scratching my head wondering why.


----------

